# Nest Box Bottoms



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw a ad on Craigslist for some 1/8 in pvc http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bfs/1346079355.html

I was thinking about getting a few pieces for my nest boxes, think it will be too slick? Seems like it would be easy to keep clean?


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

it would be very easy to keep clean but yes you may have a problem with it being too smooth. Especially when you have babies that are just starting to walk around in the nest box. If you were to use it i would say you would have to put something down like shavings or sand or something that they would be able to grip a little easier.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I agree that the slickness might cause a problem for your birds. Not just for developing babies, but also because an awkward landing could cause injuries for your birds. Also, the PVC would keep the poops moist longer than wood, increasing the disease potential. Dry is more important than spotless.


----------

